# SFL charters out of EC Vantage?



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

Hawkeyejw said:


> Hi all, as the title suggests I’m interested in an EC Vantage and looking to get some fishing time on one to see how I like it. I’ve been searching and haven’t found anyone doing charters out of one in the SFL area but keyword searching isn’t an exact science. Does anyone know of any captains within reasonable driving distance of Broward county fishing a Vantage? TIA.


Not that I can think of currently. I’m in palm beach county. I fish primarily south of me. Send me a PM and we can set up a wet test or just fish it.


----------



## Hawkeyejw (Dec 14, 2019)

@vantagefish thats really generous of you, thank you. I’ll send you a PM.


----------



## Miragein (Aug 21, 2015)

Capt Skylar Fox out of Everglades City guides out of a Vantage. Tight lines!


----------



## Hawkeyejw (Dec 14, 2019)

Thanks Miragein!


----------

